# Input on type of GSD? Rescue pup



## Kitty Nikolai (May 9, 2019)

I rescued Maple from the SPCA, she appears to be full GSD to me but I am no expert. She seems very "typey". I would love any input! She is thought to be 8 months old.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks like a gsd to me, a very nice looking one. I’m not sure what you mean by “typey” ?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you are looking for input on working vs show, a photo of her standing showing tail to nose would likely be more helpful for folks trying to determine that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub: she's beautiful


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Could be a "full GSD." Could be a mix. If you really want to know, DNA test. Thanks for rescuing a GSD. Wish you a lifetime of happiness with her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She looks purebred in the face and coloring. If you could get a standing profile picture which Middle suggested, we can tell more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks full bred enough to be considered purebred. She's very similar in coloring to my 8 month old.


----------



## Kitty Nikolai (May 9, 2019)

Yes, I think a DNA test would be interesting! @LuvShepherds I will get a standing shot of her. She has a very level topline as compared to many GSD's. @Nigel Typey just meaning, exhibiting traits of the breed .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually, where I agree that she does appear to be purebred, I don’t find her to be very typey at all. Generally, in regards to GSD, typey is used to describe dogs that strongly resemble a particular line. For instance, a large black and red fuller coated GSD with a curved topline will almost always be a West German Showline.


----------

